# New doves



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey everyone I got 4 new doves.These are very pretty doves.I still have the birds that I got from Bruce and they are doing very well.Infact the pictures I posted awhile back have the pictures of the 4 doves I got from him.The new ones I have are a light brown and their flight feathers and head is kinda a light purple/grey color.I will try my best to get pictures of them!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

dove doves, or "doves" that are pigeons (yes I am aware that theres not MUCH of a diffrence.)


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Pictures*

Here is the link of the 4 doves I had gotten from Bruce http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11911 . Also DeadIrishD im not sure what you post is about.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dan,

The second picture in the link Erik provided shows the four doves. Yes, they are real doves, not pigeons. Not sure what kind though. I'm sure Erik or one of our more knowledgeable members will be able to tell us what kind of doves they are.

Linda


----------

